# Try to find the postive in everything



## MBJOE (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, 

I haven't been on for sometime. Reading the sad stories posted really hits home. I met my wife when I was 15 years old and bought a home at 21 , then married at 22. Had our wonderful son at 23. Just did everything right. Never lived in our home until after we got married.My wife never worked after that , which was great!! We had a lot of fun together through out the years. Moved a lot , but just took advantage of the strong housing market. At 33 we had our sons college tuition all ready saved up. Then in June of 2007 everything changed. I caught my wife having an affair with someone she had met on My Space. What a blow to say the least!! I guy did not even have a job and was on house arrest , which gave them all the time in the world to chat while I was working. To say the least I flipped out! I called the MF and even drove up to Pittsburgh PA. for a personal visit , which did not go well with his father!! I had copies of every e-mail and gave it to him.. Things did get heated ,but when your in the zone! you tend not to think of the consequences. Eric would not even come out of his parents home.. Well the conversation ended with me walking away and turning around to his dad and said , oh by the way I have a son could you give me some advise on how you raised such a piece of **** , someone that falls to the computer because they are so socially inept.

Well my wife and I did the counseling thing. I knew what ever she said to me was a lie , many nights I was up just wondering why am I hanging on to this 16 years of marriage down the drain!! Well she did it again in June of 2008, another My Space man of my dreams. I filed for a divorce right away! She had no clue that I knew about her new fling. The papers came to the house and [email protected][email protected]$it hit the fan!! I loved my wife more than life it self, but I love myself too and I do deserve better , just a dam shame a child is caught up in all this dam drama she is causing. He barely even talks to my now!! The blame is all on me of course. I am almost 9months into this mess and burned through over $30,000 of my savings. 

The hardest part right now is not what happened I'm over ,that but the relationship with my 15 year old son. She is living in our home with him and is poising his mind , to justify her relationship. Paying all the bills and running two houses and all the lawyers fees are sucking me dry. To this day she has no job and doesn't plan to work at all. Paying her over $4,000 a month in alimony and child support. What a treat for something that I did not cause. I am going to lose almost everything that's for sure.

Once a cheater always a cheater!! remember anyone to put so much at risk and ruin a family is not worth keeping. They are jammed up in the head and in there little pee brain they think everything was your fault!! that is the famous words of a cheater!! you made me do this... OMG!! how pathetic.. Should have just created a My Space page , then we could both live in a fantasy land... awww life through a key board. 

Well if your going through anything like this , please remember one thing it does get better and you will come out on top !! will become a better person, stronger person and take this as a life lesson. You will meet someone that will care for you and truly love you for the person you are. just don't look back and don't try to make someone love you, it doesn't work.. Treat your separation or divorce process like a business transaction.. You will be better off in the long run.. 

Best of luck to all who have experienced this.. Better years are ahead!! you are the better person , don't let anyone tell you different. 


Sincerely Joe


----------

